# OK to leave hot wax layer on for off-season storage?



## Agent21 (Nov 2, 2014)

So I was thinking of giving my boards all a thicker than normal hot wax coat and then NOT scraping it off, just leaving it on until next season, where Id scrape it off then immediately do an actual fresh wax/scrape job before riding em. My logic for this is the thicker wax layer staying on in the off season would give the board bottoms a little protection from things like nicks or dings when moving or all the dirt/dust/crap that can build up on em after sitting in a storage area for X amount of months. I wouldn't assume this would HURT anything, but is it a pointless idea? 2 boards definitely need wax regardless of how quick it gets scrapes back off, because the spring season was not kind to them lol. I waxed em before each trip of the spring and they still came home with that whiteness/paleness to the bases each time. Gonna wax em either way, just wondering if it's cool to put a thicker layer on and leave it til November-ish to scrape or if I should just do a normal clean/wax/scrape and store em that way?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

leave it on...and helps prevent rust on edges during humid summers


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Yup you're good tons of people do just that. The one thing nobody mentions is that you should do a hot scrape when you go to remove it. I've had multiple years where when the wax sits that long it get pretty hard and is tough to scrape cold. Just do a quick hot scrape and wax again if you so desire but even that is entirely unnecessary. Wax is simple don't over-think it like everyone does here.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> leave it on...and helps prevent rust on edges during humid summers



Wax seals in moisture from the air and your fingers. Scrape the edges, then store


----------



## Agent21 (Nov 2, 2014)

Awesome, thanks everyone!

Breakin out the ol' wax iron one last time!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Wax seals in moisture from the air and your fingers. Scrape the edges, then store


...Don't scrape the edges. The wax seals in everything, meaning the air can't get at it to oxidize and form rust. If you scrape the edges and store it you'll get a lot more rust than not scraping it.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

^ +1

Lay it on, leave it on. Way less rust come the season.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

http://SnowDogWax.comTip

Spray silicone on a rag or paper towel & wipe down your edges. 

Then wax your board & store. 

Also reheat your board before scrapping at start of season. Makes it easy. :embarrased1:

Then give it your normal wax job. :jumping1: 




Hope with http://SnowDogWax.com :hairy:


----------



## Agent21 (Nov 2, 2014)

Any specific type/brand silicone?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Silicone is Silicone cheap is best :dry:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Just wax and leave it. Make sure you get wax on your edges or else you will end up having rust on it. Do not scrap the edges.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I just leave whatever wax was on from the last time I rode, zip it up in my board bag, and throw it in the closet. Been doing so for 16 years. Never experienced any rust or the base drying out like people allude to.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Don't put your boards in the garage, attic, or basement, and like the poster above said, no rust. I also just do a wax and scrape at the end of the year, and it's fine. You don't need to leave the wax on


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Don't put your boards in the garage, attic, or basement, and like the poster above said, no rust. I also just do a wax and scrape at the end of the year, and it's fine. You don't need to leave the wax on


No room to keep three boards /w bindings in the house. Closets are full and no room under the bed. So,.. garage it is & always has been!

Only time I got any rusty edges was when I zipped the board up in the bag and left it. (Enclosed space + Humidity & Condensation= :facepalm1: !) Even then, 5 min. with a gummy stone and everything was copacetic! :dunno:

This _really isn't _"Rocket Surgery!!!"


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't do anything to my boards. I just hang them on the wall and look forward to next season. Then when the snow comes I have a wax and tuning party. 

But there are places to avoid storing your board. High heats, moist areas and other places that will not let it breath and trap moisture. Get a wall mount and hang it up. Inside your room or house is typically a controlled environment and is also excellent wall art.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> I don't do anything to my boards. I just hang them on the wall and look forward to next season. Then when the snow comes I have a wax and tuning party.
> 
> But there are places to avoid storing your board. High heats, moist areas and other places that will not let it breath and trap moisture. Get a wall mount and hang it up. Inside your room or house is typically a controlled environment and is also excellent wall art.


 Uhmmmmm,..? I see an _awful lot_ of "Pink" on that wall!!  Nice to see you're so in touch with your "feminine side?"  :lol: :rofl3:

Here's my solution,…


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

LOL!!! My wife rides too. 

Sweet rack chomps. :moon:


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Why don't you take the bindings off? I pull mine off. Those can sit in the garage. Now the boards take up little space. Boom, problem solved


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

You guys are WAY over thinking this (except for the guy that does nothing).

We ride these things over branches, rocks, ice, etc., and people are thinking about adding wax to protect the base from dings while being stored? 

I don't think I even waxed my board last winter! :hairy:


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Slight thread jack but how's that Happy Place ride? Just bought one for 200 notes.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

My garage gets left open way too often at night to leave my boards in there. I've never had any issue with skis or boards sitting in my damp New England basement over the Summer.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

francium said:


> Slight thread jack but how's that Happy Place ride? Just bought one for 200 notes.


It depends on your riding style and what you want out of it. It's playful and fun to goof off around the mountain on. And for a freestyle focused board it's still stable and a good all mountain board. I personally really like it a lot.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

f00bar said:


> My garage gets left open way too often at night to leave my boards in there. I've never had any issue with skis or boards sitting in my damp New England basement over the Summer.


Yeah I just about had a bird one day when I got home and the garage was open. Thousands in snowboards, tens of thousands in tools, a car that would be pretty much impossible to find again in this condition (even if it's not worth much, it's worth a ton to me)... 

I seriously contemplated getting one of those home automation systems that I could have alert me when the garage went up, have cameras in there, and allow me to close the door remotely. I still haven't bought a system cause I'm cheap, but.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

poutanen said:


> Yeah I just about had a bird one day when I got home and the garage was open. Thousands in snowboards, tens of thousands in tools, a car that would be pretty much impossible to find again in this condition (even if it's not worth much, it's worth a ton to me)...
> 
> I seriously contemplated getting one of those home automation systems that I could have alert me when the garage went up, have cameras in there, and allow me to close the door remotely. I still haven't bought a system cause I'm cheap, but.


My brother just put in one of the ones that tie into his alarm system and tell whether its closed or not. But for him you have to actually go outside to tell.

For me it's when my daughter gets home from work after I've gone to bed and there are bugs or creepy crawlies near the button that it usually gets left open.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

f00bar said:


> For me it's when my daughter gets home from work after I've gone to bed and there are bugs or creepy crawlies near the button that it usually gets left open.


My wife can be a bit, uhhh, forgetful at times. :hairy: I figure rather than me getting mad I should come up with another solution (and taking away her garage remote doesn't sound like the best plan).

The systems I'm looking at are install/build it yourself style using Insteon/X10 type components. Eventually I'd like to link some things together like the thermostat (and possibly remote controlled shutters?!?), cameras, and some door locks. Not crazy about having my house able to be controlled over the internet, but I think I can make it fairly secure.

Oh, and thread jack complete! :embarrased1:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

poutanen said:


> My wife can be a bit, uhhh, forgetful at times. :hairy: I figure rather than me getting mad I should come up with another solution (and taking away her garage remote doesn't sound like the best plan).


But something like this means you can check... 

Chamberlain MYQ-G0201 MyQ-Garage Controls Your Garage Door Opener with Your Smartphone - Garage Automation Products - Amazon.com

I'm sure there are geofenced controllers available nowadays as well, if you can find one, just fit that to her car, then it doesn't matter if she forgets, the controller would do it for you...


----------

